# Sticky  Warning: No Hack Talk!



## FTA Michael

There is no hack talk allowed in this forum. That means no discussion concerning the risky, unlawful practice of trying to alter a legitimate FTA receiver for the purpose of receiving pay-TV signals without paying for them. That's not "FTA", that's piracy, and it's wrong.

If you violate this rule, your post may be deleted and you may be banned from DBSTalk without warning.

If you have any question whether your potential post may violate this rule, feel free to PM me.


----------

